# Guarantor



## Charro16 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello.
I been in dubai for almost 7 years, i got divorce in here, my exwife got the custody of my two kids, she also put a travel ban on them, i haven't been able to travel with my kids outside the borders of uae, i file a request in dubai courts to travel with my kids on summer, the court say yes but i need to leave a passport as a guarantee, I don't know where I can find a guarantor who can put his passport for me for a month, the people that i know in dubai use their passport for their work.
Anybody can point me in the right direcction in this matter.
Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Charro16 said:


> Hello. I been in dubai for almost 7 years, i got divorce in here, my exwife got the custody of my two kids, she also put a travel ban on them, i haven't been able to travel with my kids outside the borders of uae, i file a request in dubai courts to travel with my kids on summer, the court say yes but i need to leave a passport as a guarantee, I don't know where I can find a guarantor who can put his passport for me for a month, the people that i know in dubai use their passport for their work. Anybody can point me in the right direcction in this matter. Thank you


Please clarify what you mean by 'point me in the right direction in this matter'?


----------



## Charro16 (Jun 30, 2015)

I mean, if somebody face this situation before and know any company who can be the guarrantor, i don't have any idea if such things exist, but assuming that the courts in dubai always asking for passports as guarantees i guess somebody is giving support in that matter


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Charro16 said:


> I mean, if somebody face this situation before and know any company who can be the guarrantor, i don't have any idea if such things exist, but assuming that the courts in dubai always asking for passports as guarantees i guess somebody is giving support in that matter


I've never heard of a company providing this kind of service, but perhaps someone else has? Let's see.


----------



## Charro16 (Jun 30, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I've never heard of a company providing this kind of service, but perhaps someone else has? Let's see.


I hoping that someone knows something because no idea how people do it when they face this kind of situations, thank you


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Check with the court who can be guarantor I can't be sure but I think it can only be your local sponsor


----------



## Charro16 (Jun 30, 2015)

adrianh said:


> Check with the court who can be guarantor I can't be sure but I think it can only be your local sponsor


I already ask them and they told me anyone with passport and uae visa, and it seems that its usual for them to ask for this in many cases,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It would normally be another family member - who is not traveling with you or a very close friend who would surrender their passport whilst you travel.
If you don't have either of these - then it isn't going to happen.
With the best will in the world, complete strangers are not going to jeopardize their freedom for a potential absconder.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Charro16 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks, i will continue searching


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

i can imagine that you can pay someone you know a fee that is refundable. give then 10k and they have to give you back 5k once they get back their passport... just a thought..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

aleleeson said:


> i can imagine that you can pay someone you know a fee that is refundable. give then 10k and they have to give you back 5k once they get back their passport... just a thought..


Hi,
I don't think you quite understand the concept of this type of guarantor in Dubai.
If the authorities want a guarantor to lodge a passport - then it is because they believe (rightly or wrongly) that the person is a flight risk.
If you put up your passport for someone and they do a runner - then the guarantor gets in legal trouble and without their passport and visa stamp - can't legally leave the country.
Would you risk that for a stranger? I would personally be reluctant for even a family member - let alone a friend or complete stranger.
Cheers
Steve


----------

